# PC Recording Software



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with IK Multimedia Stealth Plug software bundle for PC? I've been looking at this to possibly re record some oldies still in the memory banks and primarily to use for jamming tracks and recording new licks (age is a wonderful things when trying to remember that cool riff you came up with yesterday and can't remember today).
Any users out there? Is it any good? I've read mixed reviews but for the bundle price on Ebay I think it might be worth a shot.

Any input or other recommendations?

Thanks,
B


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you're not doing a lot of multitracking, there's Audacity which is free. For multitracking there is Reaper, which is not free but you can try out a full-version. It is $60US which is inexpensive compared to other recording software.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Software*

Thanks Chito. Looks like its in my price range right now but and specs on it are simply incredible. Thanks a bunch. Gonna have to stew on this one. Hard to decide.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Software*

Thanks Chito. Didn;t know about that Reaper one. Specs look good too.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Bruiser, I can help you out with the Stealthplug. I've been using mine for a couple of years now. It comes with a very nice software bundle, the Amplitube Live virtual modeling amp, drivers for the Stealthplug, Sampletank 2 SE, which is a kind of a rompler and has something like 64 instruments in it ranging from pianos, organs, drums to bass, etc. and a full DAW (Digital Audio Workstation) called Tracktion 2. At least that's what was included when I bought mine in 2007, the bundle may be different now. 

Tracktion is similar to Reaper but I never really got to grips with it so I prefer Reaper myself. The Stealthplug itself is extremely easy to use, install the drivers, plug it into a spare USB port, load up your modeling amp of choice in Reaper or whatever other DAW you're using, plug the Stealthplug into your guitar and play. The cool thing about the Stealthplug is it has a mini-headphone jack in it so you can play without disturbing others. If there's anything else you want to know just ask.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Stealthplug*

Thanks KenMac. I just ordered it and its on route. Hopefully I'll have it sometime this week. I'll kep your offer of help open so if I poke you unexpectedly thats why

Cheers,
B


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

No problem. :smile:


----------

